# Anyone Using Purigen?



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Thought I'd give the Purigen a go in my FX6. I'm only going to use a 100ml bagged and it's going in the bottom basket. Now rather than throw out the bio media I already have in there, does anyone know if there would be a problem for me to place the bag in the basket and then just put the bio media back in the basket on top of the bag? It seems a bit pointless to place the bag on top of the bio media.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

There would be no problem bagging it and placing it in, where would depend how the filter flows... most canisters are bottom to top so you would want it last to catch anything that other bio media didnt digest / capture.

Also, stuff is overly expensive... are you having water quality issues or?


----------

